# Disappearing Bay Wrecks



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

Over the years, a few of my favorite diving wrecks in Pensacola Bay have simply disappeared. These were relatively large wrecks, that I had been diving for years and that looked to have been down a long time, so it seems unlikely that the tide moved them. These were well after Ivan, so I know that wasn't it.

One was a pretty good sized upside down fiberglass boat hull packed with steel scrap and surrounded by tires. This was just outside the marked channel between NAS and Ft. Pickens road. The tires are still there, but the hull and steel are gone.

Another was a pile of 20 or so grocery carts all tied together and positioned just 100 yds or so from another pile. One pile is still there, and the other is gone.

Just curious if others had seen the same thing, and had any thoughts about what might have happened?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Scrapper got the steel.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Relocated, private spots now, maybe for sale @99.00

Jimmy


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

Over time heavy objects will sink into sand/mud .Tide flow......


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess it's possible someone could have relocated the boat, but the grocery carts were rusted and encrusted to the point that I think they would have busted to pieces if someone tried to remove them.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I would think that they were probably torn apart or buried by currents and/or shifting sand.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jjam said:


> Relocated, private spots now, maybe for sale @99.00
> 
> Jimmy


 

You beat me to it Jimmy...... Damn it man!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope those shopping carts that disappeared arent the shopping carts I have the numbers for! Isnt there an old iron bath tub by those carts?


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

Not that I ever saw.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I have a buddy that dove some chained together shopping carts and he said there was that tub there along with some other junk.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Ok, I have a buddy that dove some chained together shopping carts and he said there was that tub there along with some other junk.


Hmmm I've been looking for a cast iron tub for my new house??? Any help lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I know and have dove both of those spots and many more. There were also a VW buy that Boat hull. Everything has gone to mother nature from storms and current flow. Look at the three barges over the last 35 years they are about 50% deteriorated or sunken in the sand. People are still dumping in the bay there is a couple Chicken coops up in the bay that are newly placed and starting to deteriorate already.


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

I know that everything goes away given enough time. These two just struck me as odd because they were in pretty good shape one Fall, and gone the next spring.

For the missing boat, I also noted that they towed the Oriskany out during the same time frame. I wondered if the propwash from the tugs might have crushed or buried it.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Shrimp boat may have moved it.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

jjam said:


> ...private spots now, maybe for sale @99.00...


LOL!

No worries. I found it all.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

There is certainly a lot of man-made stuff in Pensacola Bay. I've found more large objects that I ever imagined might be out there. Just putt around and watch your bottom machine. You'll find all kinds of stuff.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

With all the back and forth comments, you may want to protect yourself at any given spot you find for someone will cry foul and your stealing their private spot. lol. I feel that once it hits bottom, its fair game. Its no longer on private property.


----------

